# Hope everyone is staying warm and safe in this deep freeze weather



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can’t imagine what everyone in warmer climates are doing to stay warm in this #%&@%# cold weather along with ice taking out electricity. Hope it’s a short lived cold spell


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> this #%&@%# cold weather


90 F here sir..... :rofl:


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

In the UK the media are saying up to 5,000,000 stateside have been without power state side. Stay safe people and prayers go with you


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> 90 F here sir..... :rofl:


You can really go off people.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

spewing said:


> Sean Khan said:
> 
> 
> > 90 F here sir..... :rofl:
> ...


????????????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It makes you wonder if we worked so hard to control global warming that we induced global freezing. Mother Nature knows what to do. Don't mess with Mother Nature!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

...meanwhile in Mesquite, Texas. There is about a foot of snow and a temp of 18 degrees. (Up 10 degrees from yesterday.)

Today was supposed to be my first day back at work after a long leave of absence. That didn't happen.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Strange, I thought we were in the midst of "global warming", according to the climate fanatics. Oh, and do you remember the movie "the day after tomorrow"?

:what:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

If you can believe the gents who study this sort of thing. Every period of global warming the earth goes through, ends up in an ice age.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> ends up in an ice age.


As a gentleman who has never seen snow, I would love to end up in an ice age.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

soon we'll all be talking about the heat


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

flipgun said:


> ...meanwhile in Mesquite, Texas. There is about a foot of snow and a temp of 18 degrees. (Up 10 degrees from yesterday.)
> 
> Today was supposed to be my first day back at work after a long leave of absence. That didn't happen.


Another day and another punch in the nose. The water is out right now. Fortunately I was up early enough to find that it was going south and managed to fill several containers so I can still make coffee.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

We finally got above freezing today here in southeast Louisiana. So far we've avoided any utility outages. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, it wasn't quite as bad as this scene: 



.

Clearly, Texans are not really used to snow and cold...it is a bit extreme for them right now. Grand solar minimum? Hmm....


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

well after 38 hours without power,in 06 to 12 degree weather we finally got power and found the broken pipes,fortunatley not at the well so we can still fill jugs up,also thank the Dear Lord,we still had one room with a propane heater,so all 4 dogs and 3 humans were able to stay somewhat warm.Sadly there are thousands without power or propane,some folks are sleeping in there cars with their pets,and having lived in Flagstaff AZ. i will tell you this was no *snow*storm,it was an ice storm,couldnt make a decent snowball but we are Texans we will survive this to.Stay warm and safe out there


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Read on another site of people getting hit by massive electricity bills.

Hope your all well and can keep warm.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that will be next im sure,,,,,,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you have electricity back


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...Meanwhile in central Europe, they're expecting 20 degrees Celsius during the weekend: T-shirts and shorts at this time of year....nice!


----------

